# 1953 NAA project



## Ebenezer (Nov 2, 2015)

I never joined a forum before, thank you for the welcoming messages. My new project is off to a rough start. I first found a bent push rod. (another was half out of the cup ) I'm not sure what could have caused this, maybe over revving, timing gears look like they ate some metal, #1 piston has a smile on top where it hit the valve and the connecting rod may be damaged and the cylinders are not too smooth but are close to size with no ridge, I think the previous owner must have re-sleeved them. I still need to check the valve stems etc.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Ebenezer,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The bent pushrods may be due to stuck valves. Check that you are getting oil up to them. 

Also check/line up the marks on the timing gears. An I&T shop manual will show you a picture of the marks properly aligned.


----------

